# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  DIY Sliding Wardrobe Doors

## MrsC

Has anyone ever installed their own sliding wardrobe doors? To me the idea is rather simple and *I want to do it myself* without going to the expense of having the doors supplied and installed. The doors don't have to be heavy and/or real thick as the wardrobe is only small and would need only 2 doors. 
Any ideas?

----------


## daziza

hi there, yes it is simple, ive done the same.
I removed original doors and bought a top and bottom track $40 for both , some redicote doors $30 each and roller kits for the doors $20 per door.I screwed the top and bottom tracks on , installed rollers in bottom of doors and screwed on the door guide on top of doors , painted and all done.Cost me $150 to do a wardrode at 1700mm wide.I got most of my stuff at Armstrongs and the door store in melb.
cheers

----------


## Bloss

These and kits like them are at Bunnings & other HW stores. They are simple to install and come with full instructions. All you need extra are the doors.  http://www.robinsons.com.au/Main.asp...l%20Robe%20Kit

----------


## MrsC

Cool. Thanks for the info. Looks like I'm off to Bunnies again. They need to have a frequent shopper program thing there!  :Thewave:

----------


## Nifty1

We have sliding wardrobe doors, but won't be putting them in our next place. We seem to spend an inordinate amount of time sliding the bloody things back and forth (the next thing I want to get out is always in the closed part). Oh for the simplicity of a hinged door, or better still, a walk-in robe.

----------


## Bloss

Have installed and used sliding doors, but have to say they are annoying in use as only half the cupboard can be open at one time. 
If space is an issue for standard opening doors then sliding is the best option, and that's why we had them originally in our place (four doors though not two), but the ability to open the two doors on each side at once and get full access is the best alternative in my view. 
That's why we put back regular doors when we did some upgrade recently and enlarged the bedroom. 
The sliders were easy to fit though and worked well.

----------


## MrsC

Whoa, now you've got me thinking about whether it will be a good idea to change the doors.  May be I should just put some new funky handles on them instead... :Gaah:  
I have barely enough room to get to the top shelf as it is...

----------

